# My 1st shrimp tank =)



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

10 gal rimless
CBS
RCS
Green Balbauti


























Let me know what you guys think 

Thanks for looking!!!
Will keep on updating...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great !!! Nice coloured shrimp!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Are you sure it's your first shrimp tank set up?
Looks like you've had experience in aqua scaping a shrimp tank before hehehe 
Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow verry nice setup great looking plants and shrimp


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

very nice!!! I love that piece of wood in there, lots of places for the shrimps to be seen


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

good looking ... so you can keep these 3 shrimps without them interbreeding ? i know the RCS and the CBS will not interbreed but i never had the green shrimps.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I always see those ceramic tubes in shrimp posts. What is their purpose?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I always see those ceramic tubes in shrimp posts. What is their purpose?


the shrimp tubes are mainly for a place for shrimp to hide aswell as breed in!!

Bam Bam, nice shrimp tank!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I like how you turned the plant rings into hiding places and love the wood! Nicely done.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tank, glad my shrimps have a good new home 
hygro seems to be doing good still so far too


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Are you sure it's your first shrimp tank set up?
> Looks like you've had experience in aqua scaping a shrimp tank before hehehe
> Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing


THANKS!!! =)
Yup, it is my 1st shrimp tank, i did some research 1st =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> wow verry nice setup great looking plants and shrimp


THANKS!!! 
I got the shhrimps and plants from Mferko


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> very nice!!! I love that piece of wood in there, lots of places for the shrimps to be seen


THANKS!!!
I had the driftwood laying around for awhile now, good thing i remembered =)
It almost didn't fit tho *phew*
I love to see my livestock moving around, i don't like cluttering my tanks =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

HEHEHEHE found out how to do multi quote =)



Keri said:


> Beautiful!!


THANKS!!! Took me so time to figure out the layout, i was happy it worked out! =)



Shrimpgirl said:


> Looks great.


THANKS Karen!!!



TomC said:


> I always see those ceramic tubes in shrimp posts. What is their purpose?


hiding space, but they don't seem to go in there too often



tang daddy said:


> the shrimp tubes are mainly for a place for shrimp to hide aswell as breed in!!
> 
> Bam Bam, nice shrimp tank!!


THANKS!!! I hope they will start breeding in there. Love seeing little shmrimplets running around =)



Atom said:


> I like how you turned the plant rings into hiding places and love the wood! Nicely done.


THANKS!!! glad the turnout was good, took me some time



Mferko said:


> nice tank, glad my shrimps have a good new home
> hygro seems to be doing good still so far too


THANKS again for the awesome shrimps and plants Mike!!!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> good looking ... so you can keep these 3 shrimps without them interbreeding ? i know the RCS and the CBS will not interbreed but i never had the green shrimps.


THANKS!!!
does anyone know if the green will interbreed with the RCS or CBS?
I only have one green in there
thanks!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your first shrimp tank! Hope they breed a lot! The tubes though it is like a center piece now, would it be better if u put it to one side not the center? Or hide it amend plants to gain the more natural look 

Green babaulti will not interbreed with crs or rcs.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice Job!!

Makes me wanna start one up to.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

604Myth said:


> Nice Job!!
> 
> Makes me wanna start one up to.


THANKS!!!
You definately should!!! I recommend! =)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Congratulations on your first shrimp tank! Hope they breed a lot! The tubes though it is like a center piece now, would it be better if u put it to one side not the center? Or hide it amend plants to gain the more natural look
> 
> Green babaulti will not interbreed with crs or rcs.


Thanks for the suggestion!
Any recommendations on what kind of plants?


----------



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love the driftwood.. very nicely done!


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

bambam said:


> THANKS!!!
> does anyone know if the green will interbreed with the RCS or CBS?
> I only have one green in there
> thanks!


All three species should not interbreed...


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

congrat...beautiful!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, I'd agree with moving the tubes to the side, let the plants and driftwood be the center piece. Find a red plant to put in the center, that'll offset all the beautiful green and showcase your RCS even more.


----------

